# Digital conversion



## Andrew Smithy (Dec 17, 2003)

Non-techie here so please excuse my questions. I've got Tivo and analogue TV hooked up to aerial for terrestial channels; i.e. no set top box. I've read the postings on this forum but am not clear about my situation.

1. when we go digital in 4 days time, can I just replace the existing analogue TV with a digital TV, so running the new Tv and Tivo off the aerial i.e. without any set top box? (I realise I will have to go through the guided setup to pick up new channels.)

2. when using the digital TV post changeover, will I still be able to view the programs (say a film) recorded on the Tivo hard disc that were recorded before changeover in analogue? If not, I assume I can download them onto DVD and watch them that way?

3. post changeover, i.e with a digital TV hooked up and guided set up run, will Tivo work as before i.e. switch channels itself for recording?

4. The enw lcd Tv dont have a scart socket; instead 3 x hdmi, 1 s-video, 1 component video, 1 composite video. How do you connect a tivo to that? if at all?

Sorry for the all the questions

cheers and thanks

Smithy


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Andrew Smithy said:


> 1. when we go digital in 4 days time, can I just replace the existing analogue TV with a digital TV, so running the new Tv and Tivo off the aerial i.e. without any set top box? (I realise I will have to go through the guided setup to pick up new channels.)


No. That won't work. You need to buy a separate Freeview STB to feed the TiVo as the TiVo can't record _from_ your TV.



Andrew Smithy said:


> 2. when using the digital TV post changeover, will I still be able to view the programs (say a film) recorded on the Tivo hard disc that were recorded before changeover in analogue? If not, I assume I can download them onto DVD and watch them that way?


Yes :up:



Andrew Smithy said:


> 3. post changeover, i.e with a digital TV hooked up and guided set up run, will Tivo work as before i.e. switch channels itself for recording?


See answer to #1 above. It will work with a separate STB.



Andrew Smithy said:


> 4. The enw lcd Tv dont have a scart socket; instead 3 x hdmi, 1 s-video, 1 component video, 1 composite video. How do you connect a tivo to that? if at all?


You will need SCART->Composite lead or an RGB->Component adapter 

Might be better to buy a TV with SCART sockets....

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Andrew Smithy (Dec 17, 2003)

HI Blindlemon

Thanks for a very clear reply. 

Now to search for an easy to use Freeview box, and a TV with a scart socket....

Smithy


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Unless you are buying a cheap no name TV which is basically a monitor with a DTT tuner added, you will find it very difficult to find a TV without a Scart socket, even in this day of HDMI predominating.

Regarding the Freeview box for TiVo check out several recent threads for ideas as TiVo can't control every box available and some work better than others.


----------



## Andrew Smithy (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Fred

Sign of the times; the TV is a Panasonic TX-L26X10B i.e top recommendation in reviews and top price as well! £480. 

Thanks for warning about Freeview boxes; ease of use is important as I dont have time or energy to work out how to use non-intuitive stuff. Do you have a preference?

Smithy


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Andrew Smithy said:


> Hi Fred
> 
> Sign of the times; the TV is a Panasonic TX-L26X10B i.e top recommendation in reviews and top price as well! £480.
> ...
> ...


Dixons are selling that for £375 online - with free delivery.


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

According to the extended specs linked to from here :

http://shop.panasonic.co.uk/invt/txl26x10b

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...ecification/2229603/index.html?trackInfo=true

(Which appear to be for the 32" model - but often the same specs apply to a number of different sized models in the same range)

The model in question has AV1 and AV2 21 pin connectors - which means SCART. AV1 and 2 are RGB capable and should be used for full quality from a Tivo. You may have to configure RGB vs S-video for AV2 - as they both use the same pins)


----------



## Andrew Smithy (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Brian and Sneals

Excellent; will look at Dixons

As for the AV1 connection, this info was missing from the spec sheet on whatever website I was using, so many thanks for that.

Smithy


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

I can strongly recommend the Sony VTX D800U set top box for use with TiVo. I tried two other brands without too much success and eventually bit the bullet and bought one from ebay. They're a bit pricey but it's a case of buy cheap buy twice. They're a discontinued item so only available second hand. I paid £45 for mine including postage which was fairly cheap 6 months ago. I've just noticed this one for a good price on ebay - Item number 120423140846

pj


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Ditto on the Sony VTXD800U recommendation.


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

If you do go the Sony route, and it is probably the best one, just make sure the Sony box has the last software update otherwise you will have the red mist problem. See this recent thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=428257


----------

